# Question



## bookworm_cn317 (Nov 27, 2007)

Does whey protein make you get fat?


----------



## searcher (Nov 27, 2007)

What makes you fat is consuming more than you take in.   It can be protein, carbs, or fats.   So it can, but all in how much you consume.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Does whey protein make you get fat?



It's not the easiest way to get fat, but sure, it has calories.


----------

